
College Faculty’s New Focus: Don’t Offend - jseliger
https://www.wsj.com/articles/college-facultys-new-focus-dont-offend-1488200404
======
jseliger
I think the trend is less severe than the article implies, but I've definitely
noticed it: [https://jakeseliger.com/2014/12/22/how-do-you-know-when-
your...](https://jakeseliger.com/2014/12/22/how-do-you-know-when-youre-being-
insensitive-how-do-you-know-when-youre-funny/).

